# i want to go hydro



## fruity86 (Dec 15, 2009)

hello growers for awhile now ive been thinking about hydro ive seen alot of good results on here and are stuck wot type of system to get ive been looking at this wilma system self watering kit on ebay and also ikon oxy pot DWC bubbler the bubbler is just a single pot i was thinking maybe just try the 1 pot bubbler to see how i do with it i read a far bit about hydro just abit nervous is it realy that hard to do or is there nothing to it?

wot would you sugest get the 1 pot bubbler and do soil aswell just incase i do mess it up and lose a full crop or is it that easy i should just go for it ?

any comments more then welcome


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

go  4 it...its  your  choice my  fiend...i  do  a  fe  diffrent  systems..I  like  them  all..:48:

take care and be safe :ciao:


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 15, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> go  4 it...its  your  choice my  fiend...i  do  a  fe  diffrent  systems..I  like  them  all..:48:
> 
> take care and be safe :ciao:


thanks 4 replying 4u witch system would you say was easyest or are they basicly the same im not going to try hydro for a couple of month yet got some clones to flower out so i have plenty off time to get wot i need and read read read


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

well  my  friend  to  be  Honest  i  really  like  the  coco  massbucket...I  have  a dayly schedual  I  fallow  and  cant  fail..But  the  DWC  Im  leaning towards  useing  for  a  mother  as  It  exploads in  growth...haha..and  I  still like  to  get  my  hands  dirty  in  soil...Do  as ya  speak..read  read  read..and  then  do a  run  of  some  and  se  what  works  best  for  you..find  ya  some  peeps  here  that  can  guide  ya  along  the  way...Good  luck  and Happy  growing:bolt::bong:


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks 4u the DWC sound good il do abit more research then pick wicht 1 thanks again


----------



## zem (Dec 15, 2009)

just my preferences, i like DWC best second comes growrocks ebb and flo 3rd comes oasis/rockwool. DWC you have no medium thats a big big plus, imagine you'll never haver to carry any medium in or out of your grow never have to empty buckets just drain them and refill with fresh nutes, growrocks are reusable for lifetime so you wont need to carry in out any medium but you still have to empty clean and refill, i still use them for my mother plants since they are not always being harvested like flowering plants and they take hot temps better so i pass through the hot summer easily with them. rockwool or oasis are good since they are very lightweight and practical in many ways, i still have some when i need to clone a male for some pollen or when i need to germinate, they can save you a lot of noise in the cloner since you wont need a bubbler but i still like my bubbler. hope this helps


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm a dwc fan myself. I've tried them all and this seems to be the easiest to maintain as well as the cheapest plus the best results from my experiences. Second to that I would say ebb and flow.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Dec 16, 2009)

you don't have to change the water in DWC ?..


----------



## DonJones (Dec 16, 2009)

Check out Alternative to rockwool/oasis foam in the General Indoor Growing section at  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50559 IF you are interested in or considering rock wool.  It will be a few minutes well spent that may save you a lotof headache and time over uis1ng rockwool.

Good smoking.


----------



## fruity86 (Dec 16, 2009)

hey thanks don i just had a read sounds interesting i may look into it thanks again


----------



## DonJones (Dec 16, 2009)

*Puff Monkey*,

There is a large controversy about whether or not you need ot change the solution out or just top it off.  You just need to read about it and decide for your self.

With some nutrients, FHD for instance, you have to change it out each week because the ratios of the different nutrient parts changes week by week.

Good smoking


----------



## DonJones (Dec 16, 2009)

Before you make a decision, check the DIY section for instructions on building DWC systems.  There is a sticky on a tote system and another thread on tote systems too.  I believe it is located under DIY -DWC systems  (Multi-page thread 1 2) in the DIY section at *http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=41722&highlight=DIY-DWC+systems*.

There are also several good threads on using 5 gallon buckets, 5 Gallon DWC/DiY in the DIY section ; 5 gallon 6 bucket DWC  in the hydro section and my thread on building 5 gallon WaterFarm systems at the link in my signature below.

If you read those 5 threads closely you will have a better understanding of DWC systems than a lot of old time growers, even experienced DWC growers.

The DWC systems are so simple that the number of successful variatons is nearly endless.

Good smoking.


----------



## ray jay (Dec 16, 2009)

I am almost finished with my first waterfarm drip system grow. It was pretty easy to use. Just built 2 drip systems useing the instructions in DIY section. It was easy to build can wait to use them. After my next attempt I think Im going to do only hydro. Good luck, Whatever you choose at least it will be a good learning experince.


----------



## someguy (Dec 18, 2009)

as i am only a few grows experienced, i just say look at my journals below, plus im still a slow typer


----------

